# لغز مقتل ريجينى



## +ماريا+ (26 مارس 2016)

*قال مسؤول مركز الإعلام الأمني بوزارة الداخلية، إن النيابة العامة  بشبرا الخيمة باشرت تحقيقاتها مع شقيقة وزوجة طارق سعد عبدالفتاح -أحد  أعضاء التشكيل العصابي- لقي مصرعه، وزوج شقيقته، وقررت حبس كلٍ من (رشا سعد  عبدالفتاح -شقيقة المتهم- ومبروكة أحمد عفيفي -زوجة المتهم- وجمال  عبدالمجيد إبراهيم -زوج شقيقة المتهم) أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيقات.     وتوالي أجهزة البحث بالتنسيق مع الفريق الأمني الإيطالي جهودها لفحص علاقات  وارتباطات أعضاء التشكيل العصابي وتحديد الدوائر المتصلة بهم وظروف  الجرائم التي ارتكبوها والمناطق التي شهدت ارتكاب تلك الجرائم وفحص باقي  المضبوطات.​     يأتي ذلك في إطار خطة البحث المتصلة بكشف ملابسات قضية مقتل الشاب الإيطالي  (جوليو ريجيني) والتي أسفرت عن العثور على بعض متعلقاته بمنزل شقيقة أحد  أعضاء التشكيل العصابي الذي تم استهدافه يوم 24 مارس الجاري بدائرة قسم  شرطة القاهرة الجديدة والذي تخصص في السرقة بالإكراه بانتحال صفة ضباط  شرطة. 
*

*  المصدر جريدة الفجر*

*
*

*
*

*

*


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مارس 2016)

طيب ليه ايطاليا مش مصدقه القصه دى هى محبوكه اوى صحيح
لكن ايه اللى هيخلى الحكومه تعذب و تقتل واحد ايطالى


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> طيب ليه ايطاليا مش مصدقه القصه دى هى محبوكه اوى صحيح
> لكن ايه اللى هيخلى الحكومه تعذب و تقتل واحد ايطالى


يمكن جتلهم معلومة انة بيعمل لصالح جهات معينة ضد النظام الحالى


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> يمكن جتلهم معلومة انة بيعمل لصالح جهات معينة ضد النظام الحالى



كله جايز مفيش حاجه نستبعدها عن تفكير الدوله


----------



## كليماندوس (28 مارس 2016)

وجدت بجثته آثار تعذيب و ((* خلع اظافر و تكسير بجميع اصابع يدية و رجلية و تقطيع بأداه حادة بأذنيه و اثار عصاه خشبية بمؤخرته ...*)) 

س هل من الشائع بين الناس بمصر امتلاك ادوات تعذيب مثل ادوات خلع الاظافر " التى يتم إستيرادها من الخارج " ؟

ريجينى كان بيعمل دراسات عليا عن دور الجمعيات الاهلية و الغير حكومية و دورها فى المطالبة بحقوق العمال فى الجامعة الامريكية بمصر
- - - 

وفق ما نشر بهذا الشان - ان القنصل الايطالى اتصل بوزير الداخليه ثانى يوم اختفاء روجينى لكن الوزير لم يجبه
و بعد ذلك انقطعت اخباره الى ان وجدت جثته و بها آثار التعذيب السابقة

س بناء على هذه المعلومة - ايعقل ان وزير الداخلية يجهل اى شىء بخصوص روجينى ؟
و ان سيادته يطلع علينا بانه " جارى البحث بسرعة عمن فعل ذلك و انه (( سينال عقابه ))

س هل من الشائع بعد الخطف ان يقوم الخاطفون بتخليع اظافر المخطوف ؟
و بان يكسروا اطرافه ؟
و ان يدخلو عصى خشبية بمؤخرة المخطوف ؟
و ان يشرطوا اذنيه ؟
و ان يخطف بغته ولا يعثر عليه مكان اختطافه - لا بل مكان آخر بعيد ؟

مجرد تساؤلات " تعصف بالعقل و تصارع التفكير المنطقى "


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مارس 2016)

يا رب يسوع ايه كمية العذاب ده
كأن حد بينتقم منه 
مش مجرد عملية سرقه زى الداخليه ما بتقول


----------



## كليماندوس (28 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> يا رب يسوع ايه كمية العذاب ده
> كأن حد بينتقم منه
> مش مجرد عملية سرقه زى الداخليه ما بتقول


و هنا يثار تساؤل :
ما ذنب من القوا القبض عليهم و " دس " متعلقات روجينى بالمحضر لهم و إلقائهم بغياهب السجون ؟
ايعقل انهم هم من قاموا بتخليع اظافرة ؟
و لماذا لم يتم الإشاره من بعيد او قريب عن ادوات التعذيب حين تم القبض عليهم ؟
تقول الاخبار انه وجد لديهم متعلقات روجينى - فلماذا لم توجد ادوات التعذيب معهم اثناء القاء القبض عليهم - ولا حتى سؤالهم عنها ؟

مجرد تساؤلات ...


----------



## كليماندوس (8 أبريل 2016)

*رد فعل إيطاليا  على تضحية مصر بأحد الضباط وإتهامه بقتل ريجيني

*بعد قيام مصر بإتهام *مدير مباحث الجيزه ومسؤولين أمنيين  مصريين آخريين* بالتورط في قتل ريجيني، قال المحققون الإيطاليون الذين  يتابعون قضية الطالب الإيطالي جوليو ريجيني، أنهم لا يعترفون بالرسائل  الإلكترونيه والبريدية المجهوله، وذلك بعد إرسال مصر إحدى هذه الرسائل  لصحيفة إيطالية شهيرة.
 كما صرح الأشخاص الذين يقومون بالتحقيق في قضية ريجيني، أن هذه الرسائل  المجهوله تنتشر وتزداد للتضليل عن الحقيقة ، وإبعاد الشبهات عن الفاعل  الأصلي.
 كما أعلنت بعض المصادر الإيطالية أن الوفد المصري الذي سوف يسافر إلى  إيطاليا للتحقيق في قضية ريجيني، سوف يجتمع مع الجانب الإيطالي، حيث سيتم  الإطلاع على* الملف الجديد* في القضية والذي يتضمن سير التحقيقات في القضية  وكذلك بيانات المكالمات التليفونية لريجيني بالإضافة إلى شهادة الشهود.


المصــــدر :
http://www.misr5.com/547767/رد-فعل-إيطاليا-على-تضحية-مصر-بأحد-الضبا/​ ​


----------



## aymonded (8 أبريل 2016)

*القضيبة دية محيره بصراحة
وكل يوم الواحد يلقى تصريحات مش فاهمها خالص
وكلها قصص وأحداث جديدة مختلفة
ففين الحقيقة الله وأعلموااااااا
*​


----------



## كليماندوس (8 أبريل 2016)

*عاجل رويترز : إيطاليا تستدعي سفيرها من القاهرة بشأن مقتل “ريجيني”*



 												نشرت وكالة رويترز العالمية، بياناً للخارجية الايطالية  اليوم الجمعة الموافق 8 أبريل 2016، تستدعي سفيرها من القاهرة للتشاور حول  مقتل الطالب الإيطالي  “جوليو ريجيني”، و ذلك بعد يومين اجتماع المحققين  المصريين والإيطاليين للتحقيق والتشاور في القضية في روما.
 وقالت وزراة الخارجية الايطالية في بيان لها ” إنها استدعت السفير  ماوريتسيو ماساري، لإجراء تقييم عاجل، للخطوات التي ينبغي القيام بها،  لاستجلاء الحقيقة بشأن القتل الوحشي لــ” جوليو ريجيني”.
 وكان الطالب الإيطالي ريجيني، يدرس في جامعة كامبردج البريطانية، و كان  يدرس مصر كمثال لبحثه، ولكنه أختفى فتره من الزمن بعد 25 يناير الماضي، ثم  يجدوه مقتولاً وعليه آثار تعذيب، وتم إرسال فريق من المحققين المصريين الى  روما، وعرض التقارير بشفافية كاملة على المحققين الإيطاليين بشأن مقتل  ريجيني.
المصــدر : http://www.misr5.com/548770/عاجل-رويترز-إيطاليا-تستدعي-سفيرها-من-ا/


----------



## كليماندوس (8 أبريل 2016)

*كاتبة صحفية: إيطاليا توصلت لاسم قاتل “ريجيني”..وتحذر الوفد المصري المتجه لإيطاليا غداً*​ 
*قالت الكاتبة الصحفية “حنان البدري”، عبر صفحتها الشخصية بموقع التواصل  الاجتماعي فيس بوك، أن السلطات الإيطالية، توصلت إلى قاتل الطالب الإيطالي  “جوليو ريجيني”، وأنه لدي السلطات الإيطالية أدلة على ذلك بالصوت والصورة.


 وحذرت “حنان البدري” الوفد المصري المتجه إلى إيطاليا غدا، لاطلاع  الإيطاليين على نتائج التحقيقات بشأن مقتل “ريجيني”، من عدم كشف الحقيقة  كاملة، وكذلك حذرتهم من المفاجأة التي تنتظرهم هناك.*
*وأضافت “البدري” أن السلطات الإيطالية، تمكنت من الحصول على أدلة بالصوت  والصورة لشهود القهوة، وتسجيل لمكالمات بين رجال الشرطة، في منطقة بعينها،  وتوصلوا لاسم الجاني، وأن لديهم إثباتات أخرى بخصوص البطاقات، التي قالت  الشرطة أنها وجدتها مع القتلى الخمسة، المتورطين في قتل “ريجيني” حسب ادعاء  الشرطة.
 وتابعت “البدري” أنه لا مناص من قول الحقيقة، لأن الخيار أصبح بين  التضحية بالجناة، أو التضحية بعلاقاتنا مع إيطاليا والاتحاد الأوروبي.*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 أبريل 2016)

*صحيفة “لا ستامبا” الإيطالية تفجر مفاجأة بشأن تضحية مصر بلواء شرطة لغلق قضية “ريجيني”*​ 

*فجرت صحيفة لا ستامبا الإيطالية مفاجأة، حيث نشرت تقريراً، قالت أنه  نقلًا عن مصادر مصرية لم تسمها أن القاهرة تتجه لاتهام اللواء “خالد شلبي”  رئيس الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة، بالمسئولية عن تعذيب وقتل الطالب  الإيطالي “جوليو ريجيني” بالقاهرة، وذلك لتهدئة الرأي العام الإيطالي، وغلق  القضية نهائياً.*
*وزعمت الصحيفة، بأن اجتماع الخميس بين الوفد المصري والإيطالي، سيتضمن  التضحية بشلبي، الذي تتهمه التقارير، بأنه هو أول من أمر بالقبض على  ريجيني، وأنه أمر بضبط الطالب وخضوعه للاستجواب، بينما كانت مصر تشهد  الذكرى الخامسة من ثورة يناير.*
*هذا وقد شرحت الصحيفة الإيطالية التفاصيل التي تعرض لها الطالب  الإيطالي، بدايةً من اقتياده لقسم الشرطة، مروراً بتعذيبه وتعرضه للضرب،  بعد رفضه الإجابات على الأسئلة، ونقله لمبنى مخابرات حربية ومنعه من الماء  والطعام والنوم، وتعذيبه بأبشع الأدوات، نهايةً بمقتله ونقله للمشرحة.*

*المصـــــدر :*
 *http://www.misr5.com/547316/صحيفة-لا-ستامبا-الإيطالية-تفجر-مفاجأ/*​


----------



## كليماندوس (8 أبريل 2016)

*صحف إيطالية توضح كيف وصلت إلى إيطاليا المعلومات والتسجيلات المتعلقة بتفاصيل قتل ريجيني*​ 
                                                 ما زالت علامات إستفهام كبيرة تدور حول طريقة وصول تسجيلات  وفيديوهات تثبت تورط الشرطة المصرية في قتل ريجيني إلى إيطاليا، وهو ما  ذكرته حنان البدري مراسلة التليفزيون المصري السابقة ومراسلة صحيفة روز  اليوسف الحالية في واشنطن وكذلك أكد عليه الإعلام الإيطالي.
 فاليوم نشرتا صحيفتي “لا ريبوبليكا” ، “لا ستامبا” الإيطاليتين، أن  المعلومات التي وصلت إيطاليا عن قتلة ريجيني وطريقة قتله وصلت إلى المحققين  الإيطاليين وإلى النائب العام الإيطالي، من خلال إيميل أحد الأشخاص والذي  وصف الطريقة التي تم بها تعذيب ريجيني وأين تم ضربه وكذلك أعطى معلومات  شديدة الدقة لم يتم الإعلان عنها حتى الآن.
 وقد أكدتا الصحيفتان أن كل المعلومات حول تعذيب ريجيني وكيفية قتله تم  تأكيدها عن طريق تقرير الطب الشرعي الإيطالي، كما أوردت الصحيفتان أن  المسئولين الإيطاليين يحملون القيادة في مصر مسئولية مقتل ريجيني، *لأنها  على ذكرهما كانت على علم بما يحدث معه من تعذيب.*


*المصـــــدر: http://www.misr5.com/547151/صحف-إيطالية-توضح-كيف-وصلت-إلى-إيطاليا-ا/
*​


----------



## كليماندوس (8 أبريل 2016)

*ملحوظة هامة : عن نفسى ( لا اشجع إطلاقا اى أخبار عن الشخص المدعو عقيد عمر عفيفى ، لكن تم نشر الاتى لتوضيح الوضع و من باب الشفافية فقط ) و الإلمام بحقيقة الوضع و بالتالى التبعات ... لذا وجب التوضيح*​- - - - - - -
*عمر عفيفي في تصريحات في منتهى الخطورة : يوم 5 إبريل يوم *** على النظام المصري والجزائر وألمانيا تتدخلان*



عقيد الشرطة المتقاعد عمر عفيفي المقيم في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، أكد  اليوم على حسابه على الفيسبوك أن يوم 5 إبريل القادم هو يوم *** على  الداخلية المصرية وعلى النظام المصري بشكل عام على حد قوله، وهو ذلك اليوم  الذي أعلنت فيه الخارجية الإيطالية ومجلس النواب الإيطالي أنه سوف يتخذ  إجراءات تصعيدية ضد مصر بسبب قتل الباحث الإيطالي جوليو ريجيني.


حيث ذكر عفيفي أن وزير الداخلية الجزائري نور الدين بدوي وصل القاهرة أمس،  في محاولة منه لإقناع النظام المصري بالإعتراف بتعذيب ريجيني حتى الموت  *وتقديم المسئولين عن تعذيبه للمحاكمة في أوروبا محاكمة عادلة*، كذلك أضاف  عفيفي أن وزير الداخلية الألماني توماس دي ميزيرا سوف يصل اليوم لنفس  الغرض، *وذلك في محاولة لحماية مصر من العقوبات المغلظة التي سوف يتخذها  الإتحاد الأوروبي ضد مصر* وضد النظام المصري.


وقد ذكر عفيفي في تدوينته على الفيسبوك *معلومات في غاية الخطورة حول قضية ريجيني*، وحول تفاصيلها وعن المسئولين عن قتل ريجيني.​




المصـــدر : http://www.misr5.com/540434/عمر-عفيفي-في-تصريحات-في-منتهى-الخطورة/comment-page-1/​@@@


موقف مصر صعب الصراحة / بايهما تضحى : هل بضباط و لديهم معلومات حساسة عن البلد ام بضابط " لواء " شرطة ام ماذا ؟
@@@
​*ملحوظة : عن نفسى - ارى ان هناك تلكيك بقضية ريجينى لمعاقبة مصر بإيطاليا من خلال الاتحاد الاوربى و محاولة اخضاعها اولا للتمهيد لاسقاطها لتنفيذ المخطط إياه بالشرق الاوسط  

**الموضوع " مسيس " و صعب
**( تدخل يا رب بمعرفتك )  *:94:​


----------



## كليماندوس (8 أبريل 2016)

*إيطاليا تطلب مطالب من الوفد المصري تضر بالأمن القومي للبلاد*​ 
أفادت مصادر مقربة من الوفد المصري المتواجد في روما  للتوصل إلى حل  قضية مقتل الطالب الإيطالي جوليو ريجيني بالقاهرة،  أن السلطات الإيطالية  طالبت الوفد الأمني المصري المتواجد هناك  *بعدة مطالب وصفت بالتعجيزية*.
 وذكرت المصادر أن روما طلبت تفريغ جميع المكالمات التي أجريت من هاتف  ريجيني قبل وبعد اختفاءه، وليس ذلك فقط ولكن *طلبت أيضاً تفريغ جميع  المكالمات التي تمت في آخر ثلاثة أيام في منطقة الدقي والمهندسين *وهي  المنطقة المحيطة بمسكن الطالب الإيطالي المقتول، *والتي تُقدر بأكثر من 2  مليون مكالمة

**وشكل هذا الطلب صدمة للوفد المصري لعدم استعدادهم لهذا الأمر، علماً بأن  هذا الطلب يضر بالأمن القومي للبلاد ويخالف الدستور المصري الذي ينهي عن  انتهاك الحياه الخاصة للمواطنين، كما في المادة 57 من الدستور الحالي.*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 أبريل 2016)

* إيطاليا تسحب سفيرها من مصر*​ 
                                                 أعلن وزير خارجية إيطاليا باولو جنتيلوني، إستدعاء السفير  الإيطالي لدى مصر إحتجاجاً على مقتل الباحث الإيطالي جوليو ريجيني فى مصر،  وعدم تعاون مصر لتقديم الحقيقة الكاملة للسلطات الإيطالية.
 وجاء قرار سحب السفير الإيطالي من مصر، بعد فشل الوفد المصري الذى غادر  القاهرة وإتجه إلى روما برفقته بيان بشأن مقتل الباحث الإيطالي، وبائت  المباحثات بالفشل مما أدى إلي إتخاذ قرار سحب السفير الإيطالي من مصر.
 وأكدت الصحيفة الإيطالية كوييرا دى لا سيرا أن قرار سحب السفير  الإيطالي، رداً على السلطات المصرية بسبب فشل المباحثات وسحب السفير  الإيطالي *يعني عملياً إنهاء كافة أشكال التعاون بين البلدين حتي يظهر  الجناه الحقيقيون* والمتورطون في قتل الباحث الإيطالي.
- - - 

*كملها بالستر من عندك يا رب** :94: *​


----------



## كليماندوس (8 أبريل 2016)

*هاشتاج “حق الخمسة قبل حق ريجيني” يتصدر “تويتر”.. تزامناً مع فشل الوفد المصري واستدعاء إيطاليا سفيرها بالقاهرة!
*راجع مشاركتى :​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3731383&postcount=7 


تزامناً مع فشل مفاوضات الوفد الأمني المصري بروما، واستدعاء إيطاليا  لسفيرها بالقاهرة، تصدر هاشتاج موقع التواصل الاجتماعي “تويتر”، بعنوان “حق  الخمسة قبل حق ريجيني”، وذلك في إشارة إلى المصريين الخمسة الذين تم  تصفيتهم من قبل قوات الشرطة المصرية، وأخرجت بيان تعلن مسؤوليتهم عن قتل  الطالب الإيطالي بالقاهرة “جوليو ريجيني”.
هذا وقد طالب المغردون، بالقصاص وعودة حقوق ضحايا التحقيقات بقتل الطالب  الإيطالي “ريجيني”، مطالبين بالتحقيق الفوري، في قتل 5 مصريين بدم بارد،  وتعويضات كافية لذويهم وأبنائهم.
وأبرز التعليقات المتداولة على “تويتر”، فطالب أحدهم بمعاقبة قتلة المصريين  الخمسة، وتسائل أخر عن كيف أصبح الدم المصري رخيصاً؟، وتناول آخرون، بأن دم  هؤلاء في رقبة كل مصري.


المصـــدر : http://www.misr5.com/548805/هاشتاج-حق-الخمسة-قبل-حق-ريجيني-يتصدر-ت/


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 أبريل 2016)

شوف ازاى علشان واحد ايطاليا 
مصعده الازمه بينها وبين مصر 
حقيقى الانسان المصرى مالوش قيمه فى اى حته ولا حتى بلده


----------



## grges monir (8 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *صحيفة “لا ستامبا” الإيطالية تفجر مفاجأة بشأن تضحية مصر بلواء شرطة لغلق قضية “ريجيني”*​
> 
> *فجرت صحيفة لا ستامبا الإيطالية مفاجأة، حيث نشرت تقريراً، قالت أنه  نقلًا عن مصادر مصرية لم تسمها أن القاهرة تتجه لاتهام اللواء “خالد شلبي”  رئيس الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة، بالمسئولية عن تعذيب وقتل الطالب  الإيطالي “جوليو ريجيني” بالقاهرة، وذلك لتهدئة الرأي العام الإيطالي، وغلق  القضية نهائياً.*
> *وزعمت الصحيفة، بأن اجتماع الخميس بين الوفد المصري والإيطالي، سيتضمن  التضحية بشلبي، الذي تتهمه التقارير، بأنه هو أول من أمر بالقبض على  ريجيني، وأنه أمر بضبط الطالب وخضوعه للاستجواب، بينما كانت مصر تشهد  الذكرى الخامسة من ثورة يناير.*
> ...


هو دة السيناريو الاقرب للواقع
عشان كدة مفيش شفافية
لو جريمة عادية كانت الامور هتبقى واضحة
لكن التعقيدات اللى فى الموضوع  بتشير الى تورط جهات معينة


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أبريل 2016)

انا طبعا معرفش اي حاجة ومحدش يقدر يقول انه يعرف الحقيقة كامله 
بس انا اول ما عرفت تخصص ريجيني والبحث اللي كان رايح مصر يعمله وانا ابتديت احس ان فيه غلط وخصوصا قصة العصابه ديه مش داخله دماغي 

المهم في ده كله ان المسئوليين في مصر مش بيتعلمو أبدا أبدا من اخطائهم مش قادرين يفهمو اننا خلاص خرجنا من عصر الراديو وقناتين التلفزيون لعصر ال digital age يعني اُسلوب التعامل مع الحوادث والقضايا المبني علي استغباء الناس مبقاش ينفع وان الحقيقة هي الاحسن في المواقف اللي زي ديه 
هما كانو. فاكرين انه واحد زي اللي بيعذبوه في الأقسام ويدفنوه في مكانه ولا من شاف ولا من دري ، بس يا عيني مكانوش عارفين المستخبي ليهم 

وحتي لو كان الموضوع مسيس والغرض منه فرض عقوبات علي مصر 
ايه اللي يخليهم من الأساس يعذبوه؟ ويعذبوه بالشكل الحيواني ده ليه؟ 
حتي لو شاكين انه جاسوس ايه لازمه التعذيب بالشكل ده اللي يؤدي الي الموت؟ 
مصر اتفضحت بكل المقاييس


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 أبريل 2016)

مب بس ايطاليا مهتمه فيه هو مواطنها بس بريطانيا مهتمه اكثر 
مرتز في اول اخبار ببسي من اول ماطلع خبر
مقتله ومهتمين فيه وااايد ياريت مصر تخلص
من لغز مقتله ترا واايد ناس مستنين في الصف
ومتمنين فعلا ان دوله تكون قتلته 

 ايطاليا تقول ما اتهمنا مسؤل مصري في قتل ريجيني
يعني الصحيفه الايطاليه تالف من مزاجها والناس
متناقله الخبر في سوشيال ميديا ومصدقه الخبر

.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *هاشتاج “حق الخمسة قبل حق ريجيني” يتصدر “تويتر”.. تزامناً مع فشل الوفد المصري واستدعاء إيطاليا سفيرها بالقاهرة!
> *راجع مشاركتى :​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3731383&postcount=7
> 
> 
> ...



*هم قتلوهم ؟؟؟:fun_oops:​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 أبريل 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *يعني الصحيفه الايطاليه تالف من مزاجها والناس
> متناقله الخبر في سوشيال ميديا ومصدقه الخبر*
> 
> .


*تبعات الخبر توضح ما بالخبر
ثم هل الصحافة الايطالية ستاتى من عندياتها هكذا دون تاكيد و لن يحاسبها لا حكومتها ولا شعبها ؟*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 أبريل 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *يعني الصحيفه الايطاليه تالف من مزاجها والناس
> متناقله الخبر في سوشيال ميديا ومصدقه الخبر*
> 
> .


*تبعات الخبر توضح ما بالخبر
ثم هل الصحافة الايطالية ستاتى من عندياتها هكذا دون تاكيد و لن يحاسبها لا حكومتها ولا شعبها ؟
و اذا كان كذلك - فهل الصحافة عندنا " تعلم ذلك و تتناقلة وتشارك فى الادعائات رغم علمها بعدم صحتها " كذلك ؟
مجرد تساؤلات ... 
*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هم قتلوهم ؟؟؟:fun_oops:​*


  :36_1_4:

 *الله يرحمهم*​


----------



## كليماندوس (9 أبريل 2016)

"]


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *يعني الصحيفه الايطاليه تالف من مزاجها والناس
> متناقله الخبر في سوشيال ميديا ومصدقه الخبر*​



[YOUTUBE]w7SebcqbpBs[/YOUTUBE]​[/COLOR]


----------



## كليماندوس (9 أبريل 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> المهم في ده كله ان المسئوليين في مصر مش بيتعلمو أبدا أبدا من اخطائهم مش قادرين يفهمو اننا خلاص خرجنا من عصر الراديو وقناتين التلفزيون لعصر ال digital age يعني اُسلوب التعامل مع الحوادث والقضايا المبني علي استغباء الناس مبقاش ينفع وان الحقيقة هي الاحسن في المواقف اللي زي ديه
> هما كانو. فاكرين انه واحد زي اللي بيعذبوه في الأقسام ويدفنوه في مكانه ولا من شاف ولا من دري ، بس يا عيني مكانوش عارفين المستخبي ليهم ​


*من الملموس ان لدينا بالمنتدى أُناس لديها وعى عالى و ُبعد رؤية 
- - - - - *
*فقيه دستوري يكشف عن تطورات خطيره في قضية ريجيني ويضع حلول لتجاوز الأزمة*

كشف الفقيه الدستوري نور فرحات عن تطور خطير يمكن أن يحدث في أزمة مقتل  الطالب الإيطالي جوليو ريجيني، وذلك بعد فشل المفاوضات في الوصول إلى حل في  هذه القضية بين مصر وروما.
 وقال نور الدين *أن الأزمة يمكن أن تتطور وتصل إلى مجلس الأمن، ومنه إلى  المحكمة الجنائية الدولية، وهذا يعني عزلة دولية لمصر، إلى جانب حصار  سياسيي واقتصادي وملاحقات أمنية دولية لقيادات مصرية*.
 وقام فرحات بعرض أبعاد المشكلة والحلول، وذلك من خلال تدوينة له على  حسابه بالفيس بوك، “تداعيات أزمة جوليو ريجيني أكثر من خطيرة على مصر وقد  ينتهى الأمر بإحالة الأمر إلى مجلس الأمن ثم إلى المحكمة الجنائية  الدولية،  وما يتبع ذلك فضلا عن الآثار الاقتصادية .
نحن لا نوجه اتهاما لأحد *ولكن ليس من شك في أن إدارة هذا الملف ثبت حتى  الآن أنها إدارة فاشلة تماما*،  كإدارة أزمة إدانة مبارك ورجاله ، و*هو ما  يثير الشكوك حول رغبة الدولة في التستر على المجرم وتمكينه من الإفلات”*.
وأضاف فرحات قائلاً “أقترح تحديداً نزع هذا الملف من يد الداخلية والنيابة  العامة وتشكيل لجنة ثلاثية برئاسة المستشار محمد الجندي النائب العام  السابق،  وعضوية الأستاذ محمد فائق والدكتور شريف بسيوني يقابلها ثلاثة  محققين تحددهم الحكومة الإيطالية ويمثل فيها الاتحاد الأوروبي وتكون لهذه  اللجنة بمقتضى قرار جمهوري يستند إلى اتفاقية دولية تعقد مع الحكومة  الإيطالية صلاحية مطلقة فى جمع الأدلة والتحري والتحقيق *ولا يمكن أن نتصور  أنفسنا أذكياء في وقت يعتبر العالم أن ذكاءنا نوع من الغباء”*.


المصــدر : http://www.misr5.com/549287/فقيه-دستوري-يكشف-عن-إمكانية-وصول-قضية-ر/​


----------



## geegoo (10 أبريل 2016)

أنا اللي مش قادر استوعبه
لو امن الدولة او المخابرات الحربية هي اللي عملت كده
ايه اللي يجبرهم انهم يظهروا الجثة اساسا ؟
مش داخلة دماغي 
و ياريت ماحدش يقول بيعالجوه دي لانها أغبي من إظهار الجثة
يعني امن الدولة و المخابرات لا عارفين يداروا جثة و لا عارفين يعالجوه عندهم قبل ما يموت
معلش انا مش بقول انهم ملايكة
بس برضه مش اغبياء للدرجة دي


----------



## aymonded (11 أبريل 2016)

geegoo قال:


> أنا اللي مش قادر استوعبه
> لو امن الدولة او المخابرات الحربية هي اللي عملت كده
> ايه اللي يجبرهم انهم يظهروا الجثة اساسا ؟
> مش داخلة دماغي
> ...



*صدقني الموضوع ده كله ملخبط في بعضه
واعتقد وراه حاجات أكبر من اللي احنا شايفنها
وربما تكون تلكيكة لوضع مصر في مأزق دولي
هو بس الواحد مش عارف هما عايزين ايه من مصر
هل عايزين يقسموها، والا عايزين ينهوا قوتها
والا بيحطوها في مأزق علشان يسيطروا عليها
والا عايزين ايه منها، الله وأعلم*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 أبريل 2016)

*الموضوع هدا يعنى 

فجأة باة موضوع الجزيرتين 

بتوعنا و لا بتوعهم *​


----------



## aymonded (12 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الموضوع هدا يعنى
> 
> فجأة باة موضوع الجزيرتين
> 
> بتوعنا و لا بتوعهم *​



*مهي كلها شغل لعب سياسة
علشان في الآخر الناس كلها تتوه ولا تفهم حاجة
يعني الأول انشغلنا بموضوع سد النهضة وبعدين اتلهينا في قواضي تانية
اللي الوحد ولا فاكر كانت هي إيه أساساً هههههههههههههه
وبعدين دخلنا في موضوع قتل الشاب الإيطالي وبعدين طلعت مشكلة الجزيرتين
ومش بس كده لأ والناس الأقباط معظمهم تناحر علشان موضوع صليب البابا
في لقاءة مع ملك السعودية، والناس بقت في توهاتن ما بعده توهان
ومش تلاقي معلومة واحدة تحطي ايدك عليها تقدري 
تفهمي منها حاجة؛ والكل انقسم، الكل اختلف
وفي النهاية محدش فاهم حاجة خالص
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]أمتى هنثق فى نفسنا ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أمتى نبطل نعتقد أن " الخواجة " هو اللى طاهر وشريف وعفيف ولايمكن تطلع منه العيبة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحنا اللى ولاد ستين فى سبعين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هما الأذكيا وأحنا الأغبيا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]حدوتة المحكمة الجنائية الدولية لآبد يكون معاك أدلة قاطعة وأثبات وبالأسماء كمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسلوب التخلص من الجثة هو أسلوب واحد أو مجموعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تفاجئت أنها أمام جثة فتخلصت منها بالطريقة دى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المخابرات الحربية مش هتعجز ترميه فى سينا ويبقى مات أثناء أى عملية حربية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأمن الدولة مش هيعجز أنه يدفنه فى أى مقابر هو ومتعلقاته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى العموم التصرف من البداية كان خطأ بإصدار تصريحات بأنه حادث مرور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين المبالغة الشديدة فى تناول الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هما جايين لنا وأحنا رايحين لهم ..ويرجعوا ييجوا لنا ونرجع نروح لهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى فسحة ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للخمسة اللى الناس متعاطفين معاهم دول تشكيل عصابى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متصورين صوت وصورة وكل واحد منهم ملفه مليان أحكام وقضايا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمحدش يعمل منهم أبطال الله لا يسيئكم ..كفاية الولة الحشاش اللى عملتوه بطل [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> * ومش بس كده لأ والناس الأقباط معظمهم تناحر علشان موضوع صليب البابا
> في لقاءة مع ملك السعودية،
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]ما تحكى لنا الحدوتة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزين دم .. عايزن الناس تتلم 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ما تحكى لنا الحدوتة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزين دم .. عايزن الناس تتلم
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يابا دية ناس مخها فاضي عايزين اي مشكلة والسلام
ولا حد فاهم حاجة خالص كله في التوهان 
وبعدين في السياسة مش فيه حد بريء
لا غرب ولا شرق كلهم بيدوروا على المصالح
وده الطبيعي يعني ومش جديد
الناس بس بتجري ورا العواطف
​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]هو المفرو إن دة يدخل شايل صليب أووووم التانى يرفع له المصحف ؟*​​ 
:new6::new6::new6:

*[FONT=&quot]الملك "سلمان"  قابل البابا زى ما قابل شيخ الأزهر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رسالة قوية للجميع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكنيسة نفسها نفت أن أيوتها حد طلب من البابا مايدخلش بصليبه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خليهم يا أيمن يموتوا بغيظهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقولك أية .... أشعلت مواقع التواصل الأجتماعى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يكش تولعوا على طول الخط ياشيخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لعنتو الله ع الفيس بوك[/FONT]*​:new6::new6:  
​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هو المفرو إن دة يدخل شايل صليب أووووم التانى يرفع له المصحف ؟*​​
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]الملك "سلمان"  قابل البابا زى ما قابل شيخ الأزهر*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]رسالة قوية للجميع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكنيسة نفسها نفت أن أيوتها حد طلب من البابا مايدخلش بصليبه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خليهم يا أيمن يموتوا بغيظهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يقولك أية .... أشعلت مواقع التواصل الأجتماعى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يكش تولعوا على طول الخط ياشيخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لعنتو الله ع الفيس بوك[/FONT]*​:new6::new6:
> ​[/FONT]



*الفيس بوك بيفكرني بالشارع والقاعدة على الرصيف
أهو كله بيسلي وقته الفراغ :smile02 بيعمل اكتر من كده
*​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس
مالك في ايه انا قلت ان ايطاليا نفت انهااتهمت  مسؤل مصري بالاسم
وان الخبر منتشر غير صحيح وماجبته من جيبي كذا سمعت
في الاخبار من يومها اذا استجد شي اخر لا اعلم ..وبالنسبه ان الشعب والحكومه تحاسب الصحافه اقولك الله بالخير 
حط في بالك الصحافه الاجنبيه مستباحه بلدان الاخرين ومافي احد يحاسب وعادي ممكن يساعدو حكوماتهم في ترويج اكاذيب معينه لاغراض في انفسهم وصارت قبل كذا ..ده غير ان زيهم زينا وعندهم جرايد معروفه بوساختها وباكاذيبها ..
انا مش مبتكلم على ايطاليا فقط بتكلم بشكل عام


----------



## grges monir (12 أبريل 2016)




----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 أبريل 2016)

مصر لو تبغي تحكم الخليج كله مايغلا عليها تتفضل تاخذه فدوه لها والملك اللي شارك وتطوع في الجيش المصري في العدوان الثلاثي مايطمع في ارض لمصر كان بيضحي روحه عشانها ولرئيس السيسي ذاك الرجل اللي رجع مصر لاهلها وضحى بحياته عشانها مايتخلى عنها ..وشو يعني مصر وشو يعني سعوديه؟مسيرة تاريخ وارض واحده
الناس محتاجه لفهم دقيق ليت يخرج من الجانبين من يشرح لهم سالفه من طقطق الى سلام عليكم بدل ما سايبين الناس تستفز وتشتم بعض


----------



## aymonded (13 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هو المفرو إن دة يدخل شايل صليب أووووم التانى يرفع له المصحف ؟*​​
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]الملك "سلمان"  قابل البابا زى ما قابل شيخ الأزهر*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]رسالة قوية للجميع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكنيسة نفسها نفت أن أيوتها حد طلب من البابا مايدخلش بصليبه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خليهم يا أيمن يموتوا بغيظهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يقولك أية .... أشعلت مواقع التواصل الأجتماعى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يكش تولعوا على طول الخط ياشيخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لعنتو الله ع الفيس بوك[/FONT]*​:new6::new6:
> ​[/FONT]



*تصدق يا عبود، هاتصدق انشاء الله
أنا طلعت :smile02 عميل وخاين ومش مسيحي كمان هههههههههههه
كل ده علشان قلت أن مش فيه قانون كنسي يقول أن البابا في كل لقاء أو مكان يقابل فيه الناس
لازم يشيل فيه الصليب، لأن فعلاً مش فيه حاجة اسمها كده خالص، هو ممكن يكون من عاداته لما يقابل حد يكون معاه الصليب
أو حتى شايله معاه لكن مش لازم يطلعه إلا لو كان هايصلي على حد
وبعيد عنك مرة يطلعوني ضد الكنيسة ومرة تانية بنافق الكنيسة 
والفيس ده عجب العُجاب حقيقي
الناس ضربت :gy0000:باين 
:t7:
*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *تصدق يا عبود، هاتصدق انشاء الله
> أنا طلعت :smile02 عميل وخاين ومش مسيحي كمان هههههههههههه
> كل ده علشان قلت أن مش فيه قانون كنسي يقول أن البابا في كل لقاء أو مكان يقابل فيه الناس
> لازم يشيل فيه الصليب، لأن فعلاً مش فيه حاجة اسمها كده خالص، هو ممكن يكون من عاداته لما يقابل حد يكون معاه الصليب
> ...




*انت حكايتك حكاية​*


----------



## aymonded (13 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *انت حكايتك حكاية​*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لأ حكايتين :mus13: مش حكاية واحدة ld:
*​


----------



## grges monir (13 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *تصدق يا عبود، هاتصدق انشاء الله
> أنا طلعت :smile02 عميل وخاين ومش مسيحي كمان هههههههههههه
> كل ده علشان قلت أن مش فيه قانون كنسي يقول أن البابا في كل لقاء أو مكان يقابل فيه الناس
> لازم يشيل فيه الصليب، لأن فعلاً مش فيه حاجة اسمها كده خالص، هو ممكن يكون من عاداته لما يقابل حد يكون معاه الصليب
> ...


يمين على يمينك يا ايمن
ان لو الناس بصت على فيديوهات كتير للبابا كيرلس والبابا شنودة فى لقاءتهم مع مسئولين سواء روساء او غيرهم مكنش فى ايديهم صليب
يبقى الموضوع اية
ان دول مرتدين عن الايمان!!!!
ناس دماغها وفكارها فى البطيخ


----------



## كليماندوس (14 أبريل 2016)

*و عــــــــودة 

  لموضوعنا " لغز مقتل ريجينى "
*

[YOUTUBE]OoYhwTXdoXQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aymonded (14 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *و عــــــــودة
> لموضوعنا " لغز مقتل ريجينى "*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoYhwTXdoXQ​



*باعتذر لأختنا العزيزة ماريا ولشخصك الحبيب لخروجي عن الموضوع
بس باحس أن السياسة عموماً متشابلكة زي خيوط العنكبوت
ومعقدة للغاية، وحقيقي عن نفسي مش فاهم إلى الآن
ايه اللي بيخططوا إليه او ايه الهدف من كل الأحداث
اللي هاتبان أكيد مع الأيام
لك مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز
*​


----------



## كليماندوس (14 أبريل 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> كليماندوس
> مالك في ايه انا قلت ان ايطاليا نفت انهااتهمت  مسؤل مصري بالاسم
> وان الخبر منتشر غير صحيح وماجبته من جيبي كذا سمعت
> في الاخبار من يومها اذا استجد شي اخر لا اعلم ..وبالنسبه ان الشعب والحكومه تحاسب الصحافه اقولك الله بالخير
> ...


وضعت اقتباس لكى و حددت فيه تناقل الناس للخبر و انتشاره على السوشيال ميديا ( و الناس مصدقه الخبر ) و وضعت مقطع اليوتيوب : للتوضيح انه ليس فقط الخبر بالسوشيال ميديا ، لكنه بالقنوات الاخباريه وهو موجود على ارض الواقع 
( لتوضيح انه موجود على ارض الواقع و لست " سمعت او السوشيال ميديا بتقول " ... )
*يعنى الغرض توضيح بالصوت و الصورة* لوجود الخبر على ارض الواقع - و ليس اكثر


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أبريل 2016)

وفين الخبر على ارض الواقع فين قال الرجال ان ايطاليا اتهمت رسميا مسؤل مصري بالاسم في مقتل مواطنها
في اي دقيقه واي ثانيه لو تسمح يعني ؟ عشان ماهي مسالة عناد بس انا فعلا سمعت في الاخبار يومها انها نفت الخبر ده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]عجبنى أوى تعليق " السيسى "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا اللى عملنا كدة فى نفسنا .... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عنده حق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شغل نوشتاء المراحيض العامة ( الفيس وتويتر )[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (16 أبريل 2016)

[YOUTUBE]6ScdHs9NgKY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> [YOUTUBE]6ScdHs9NgKY[/YOUTUBE]​



معرفش ليه مصممين يسألو رجال الدين عموما عن احداث سياسية او اقتصاديه؟ طيب ديه جريمة قتل البابا محقق مثلا ولا وكيل نيابة؟ يعرف ايه اكتر من باقي المواطنين عن الجريمة وهو مش من جهات التحقيق؟ 
الاسئله اللي زي ديه ولا ليها لازمه وممكن يطّلع منها تصريحات تؤدي الي مشاكل اكبر لان السؤال متوجه لجهة غير متخصصة في الموضوع 
بجد كفايه الدنيا بقت سلطه


----------



## كليماندوس (13 يونيو 2016)

*مفاجاة جديده يكشفها سجل
 مكالمات المتهم بقتل «ريجيني»







أعلنت النيابة العامة في روما، التي تحقق في واقعة مصرع الباحث الإيطالي، جوليو ريجيني في القاهرة مطلع فبراير الماضي "أن الزعم بقتله على يد عصابة إجرامية هي فرضية كاذبة أعدتها السلطات المصرية لتضليل التحقيقات".

وثائق التحقيقات

وأفاد التليفزيون الحكومي، نقلًا عن بيان للنائب العام في روما، جوزيبه بينياتونه، ومساعده سيرجو كولايوكو، اليوم الأحد، قوله، "هناك تفاصيل تقنية في وثائق التحقيقات التي أرسلتها السلطات القضائية المصرية، تتناقض بشكل قاطع مع زعم مسئولية عصابة إجرامية عن قتل جوليو، والتي قُتل أفرادها (العصابة) بمصر في مارس الماضي"، بحسب وكالة الأناضول.

زعيم العصابة

وتابع البيان، "في 25 يناير 2016، وهو تاريخ اختفاء ريجيني، كان زعيم العصابة طارق سعد عبد الفتاح إسماعيل (قتلته الشرطة المصرية في مارس)، الذي نسب إليها قتل الباحث، على بعد 130 كيلو مترًا من مكان وجود جوليو، والدليل على ذلك هو سجلات الاتصالات التي قام بها من هاتفه الجوال في هذا التوقيت، والتي أثبتت أنه كان متواجدًا في منطقة تدعى "أولاد صقر" بمحافظة الشرقية".

وأضاف البيان، "هذا يعني أن طارق لم يكن بوسعه أن يكون أمام منزل الباحث، ولا حتى في إحدى محطات المترو بالعاصمة المصرية، والتي يعتقد أن ريجيني اختطف في إحداها".

فرضية كاذبة

وخلص بيان النيابة إلى أنه "من الواضح أن مصرع ريجيني على يد عصابة إجرامية هي فرضية كاذبة، وقد تم إعدادها بعناية من السلطات (المصرية) لتضليل التحقيقات، ولهذا السبب فسوف يتم إرسال إنابة (طلب) قضائي دولي ثالث إلى السلطات المصرية، تتضمن أسئلة حول كيفية تمكن العصابة المذكورة من قتل ريجيني وهوية الذي قام بالفعل".

وتوترت العلاقات بشكل حاد بين مصر وإيطاليا، على خلفية مقتل ريجيني (28 عامًا)، الذي كان موجودًا في القاهرة منذ سبتمبر 2015، وعثر عليه مقتولًا على أحد الطرق غرب القاهرة، وعلى جثته أثار تعذيب، في فبراير الماضي.
- - - 
حبكة الداخلية موش نافعة / و فهمنا ليه ماكانوش عايزين يسلمو سجل المُكلمات للمرحوم ؟
ايه ذنب اللى قتلتهم الداخلية فى القصة ؟ و لما كل هذا اللف و الدوران ؟ و الى متى ؟​*


----------



## كليماندوس (17 يونيو 2016)

*عائلة ريجيني تبدأ خطة التصعيد ضد مصر






 أكدت فيدريكا موجريني - نائب رئيس اï»»تحاد الأوروبي المنسقة العليا للشئون الخارجية باï»»تحاد - دعمها لكافة جهود الحكومة الإيطالية لكشف حقيقة مقتل الباحث الإيطالي جوليو ريجيني، في القاهرة يناير الماضي.
  وأضافت موجريني - خلال لقائها أول أمس مع والدي ريجيني - أن الحادث شكل صدمة للاتحاد الأوروبي، وأنها ناقشت القضية مع وزير الخارجية المصري، سامح شكري، كما يبحثها المسؤولين الأوروبيين مع نظرائهم المصريين، معربة عن تعازي الاتحاد الأوروبي ودعمه لعائلة ريجيني.
  ويعتبر لقاء باوï»» وكلاوديو ريجيني والدي جوليو ريجيني مع فيدريكا موجريني، أول تحرك من عائلة الباحث الإيطالي في اتجاه تصعيد الحادث أوروبيا بعد 4 أشهر من التحقيقات المشتركة بين السلطات المصرية والإيطالية التي لم تسفر عن نتيجة حتى الآن.   
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (17 يونيو 2016)

*ضغوط أوروبية فى قضية ريجينى






تابعت وسائل الإعلام الإيطالية تجدد المطالب الأوروبية للضغط على مصرلكشف ملابسات وفاة الباحث الايطالى ريجينى ونقلت صحيفة الجورنال عن عضو من الحزب الديمقراطى الإيطالى فى البرلمان الأوروبى أندريا كوتسولينو قوله: إن "لأوروبا دور حاسم فى التأكد من الحقيقة حول وفاة جوليو ريجينى، و"على المؤسسات الأوروبية التحرك لدعم أى تطور فى التحقيقات، والضغط على السلطات المصرية". وأضاف "لقد فقدنا الكثير من الوقت بالفعل، ولا يمكننا ترك طلبات أسرة ريجينى، فهما يستحقان أن يعرفا كيف قتل ابنهما، حيث أنها قدمت عددا من الأفكار التى علينا التأمل بها للتحرك". جوليو ريجينى 

(1) وأضاف: "أعتقد أن علينا القيام بمبادرة برلمانية فى أقرب وقت ممكن، للتمكن من توفير الحماية والتعاون مع أى شخص لديه معلومات عن القضية فى مصر، تفيد فى كشف الحقيقة عن مقتل ريجينى المؤلم". رد الحكومة الإيطالية وقال رئيس الحكومة الإيطالية ماتيو رينزى ردا على أسرة ريجينى "إننا نتابع القضية،كما إننا نبذل أقصى الجهود، وسنحاول فى الأيام المقبلة مرة آخرى الوصول لحقيقة مقتل ريجينى، ونحن دائما ملتزمون بالوصول لتلك الحقيقة، ولكنه أشار إلى قوة العلاقات الثنائية بين البلدين. وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن باولا وكلاوديو التقا مع الممثلة العليا للسياسة الخارجية بالاتحاد الأوروبى فيدريديكا موجيرينى التى قالت لهما "لقد تحدثت من قبل فى قضية ريجينى مع وزير الخارجية المصرى سامح شكرى وغيرهم من ممثلى الاتحاد الأوروبى، والاتحاد يدعم جميع المبادرات التى تتخذها إيطاليا للبحث عن حقيقة مقتل ريجينى. جوليو ريجينى 

(2) وكانت أسرة ريجينى طالبت أمس أمام البرلمان الأوروبى بـ"ممارسة ضغوط أوروبية على السلطات المصرية لإجراء تحقيق شفاف حول قضية اختفاء ومقتل ابنهما فى القاهرة". وطالبت البرلمان الأوروبى ببروكسيل الضغط على مصر لتحقيق الشفافية فى مقتل أبنهما الذى اختفى فى 25 يناير وعثر على جثته فى فبراير الماضى، والذى تعرض للتعذيب، ووفقا لصحيفة كورييرا ديلا سيرا أن باولا والدة ريجينى أكدت أن لديها ما يقرب من 266 صورة تظهر تعذيب ابنها، وتطالب لاتخاذ أوروبا موقف بجانب إيطاليا ضد مصر.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (24 يونيو 2016)

*خاطف الطائرة المصرية يزعم رؤية ريجيني بسجن لاظوغلي






زعم "سيف الدين مصطفى" خاطف طائرة مصر للطيران مارس الماضي، والذي يكافح إجراءات ترحيله من قبرص للقاهرة، أنه رأى الطالب الإيطالي المقتول بمصر، بأحد سجون القاهرة يناير الماضي خلال فترة احتجازه.

وقال الخاطف أمام محكمة قبرصية–في لمحة مفاجئة بإجراءات ترحيله الممتدة، إنه لمح شخصاً أجنبياً يتم استجوابه بسجن لاظوغلي خلال فترة احتجازه بين شهري ديسمبر ويناير الماضي على ذمة قضية استخدام جواز سفر أوكراني مزيف، مضيفاً أنه تعرف على ريجيني فيما بعد من الصور بعد ظهورها بوسائل الإعلام.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (24 يونيو 2016)

*العفو الدولية بعد تحريضها على وقف المساعدات العسكرية لمصر






ضغوط دولية متعاقبة وتحريض لا تهدأ وتيرته من قبل المنظمات غير الحكومية في مجابهة مصر، فمن آن إلى آخر تهرول منظمة العفو الدولية بتوجيه اتهامات غير حيادية بهدف إضعاف الصورة المصرية بالخارج، كان آخر هذه الضغوط ما قامت به المنظمة من تصعيد دولي ضد مصر في قضية مقتل الطالب الإيطالي ريجيني.

حيث قامت منظمة العفو الدولية بتحريض وزارة الخارجية الإيطالية على مصر مجددًا، حيث قالت صحيفة "فيا" الإيطالية إن العفو الدولية أرسلت بريدًا إليكترونيًا إلى وزير الخارجية الإيطالي "باولو جنتيلوني"، قالت فيه: "أنه يجب الضغط على مصر، لأنه لم يتم إحراز أي تقدم فى إثبات الحقائق و معرفة من المتسبب في وفاة ريجيني المأساوية".

وأوضحت "العفو الدولية" أن فى يوم 25 يونيو المقبل سيكون مر 5 أشهر على مقتل ريجيني فى القاهرة، وطالبت بوجود التزام دولى لإجراء تحقيق شامل ومستقل بشأن هذه المسألة وتقديم المسئولين عن هذا الحادث إلى العدالة، كما أنها اتهمت مصر بأنها لا ترغب فى التعاون الجاد مع جهة التحقيقات الإيطالية. 

وأعلنت منظمة العفو الدولية تقديرها للمواقف الأولية التى اتخذتها الحكومة الإيطالية بما فيها قرار استدعاء السفير فى القاهرة، والاطمئنان مؤخرًا أنه سيبقى فى إيطاليا. 

ومن جانبه، استنكر المستشار أحمد أبو زيد المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الخارجية، أسلوب التحريض الجديد الذى بدأت تنتهجه منظمة العفو الدولية ضد مصر، معتبراً ذلك هو منحاً جديدا فى أسلوب الاستهداف، بعد أن دأبت على توجيه انتقاداتها فى السابق من خلال تقارير دورية. 

وأعرب المتحدث باسم الخارجية عن اندهاشه لكون المنظمة لم تنتقد فى خطابها عدم تعاون جامعة كامبردج مع أسرة الطالب الايطالي ورفضها موافاة محامي الأسرة بأية معلومات قد تسهم فى الكشف عن أسرار الحادث، مشيرًا إلى ان هذا الاسلوب يؤكد مجدداً عدم حيادية أو مهنية المنظمة ، وتعمدها انتقاد الاوضاع فى مصر. ​*


----------



## كليماندوس (30 يونيو 2016)

*برلمان إيطاليا يصدر أول قرار تصعيدي ضد مصر بسبب ريجيني






وافق مجلس الشيوخ الإيطالي، على قرار بوقف تزويد مصر بقطع غيار لطائرات (إف-16) الحربية احتجاجا على مقتل الطالب الإيطالي جوليو ريجيني في وقت سابق هذا العام.

وقالت وكالة رويترز، إن تصويت مجلس الشيوخ الإيطالي يمثل أول خطوات التصعيد ضد القاهرة، حيث صدر القرار بعد مناقشة حامية انتهت بتصويت 159 نائبا لصالح ما يعرف باسم "تعديل ريجيني" مقابل رفض 55.

وقال نيكولا لاتوري عضو مجلس الشيوخ عن الحزب الديمقراطي الذي ينتمي إليه رئيس الوزراء ماتيو رينتسي إن التصويت كان يهدف لزيادة الضغط للمساعدة على ظهور الحقيقة بسرعة أكبر في قضية مقتل الطالب، فيما حذر النواب من أحزاب يمين الوسط من أن ذلك قد يضر بالعلاقات مع الحليف في المعركة مع الإرهاب".​*


----------

